# ATMORE Al.



## H2H1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well we are off to Atmore Al. this morning after we vote. We are going for a few days to the casino and hope our luck is still in good standing. I will back in a few days on here to report my :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  or my     . So wish us luck


----------



## cwishert (Jul 20, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Good Luck Hollis and Maria!!! Win some for all of us!   :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 20, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Hollis - win enough so you can caravan up to Alaska with me next summer.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

well Jim I did not win that much, but the caravan does sound like a good idea. But we prefer to fly up and cruise back down the inside passage.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Hollis why take only half a trip. Drive up and take the ferry back. The ferry takes the inside, inside passage. I am toldmy motor home will be ready tomorrow. You pay my bill and I will tag along with you guys. :laugh::laugh::approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Well Steven I have heard that the roads aren't that good for MH's. So thanks but no thanks. Steven I hope it all fixed and don't cost you a arm and a leg.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

I will give you the whole scoop tomorrow.  I wanted to add 25 more horse power to the engine but CAT wanted close to $500.00 to do it.  Long story short, I am not doing it.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Yes, the roads are bad.  But next trip, now that I'm older, wiser, and poorer for the experience, I won't try to hammer it up the highway at 50/60 MPH.  I'll just creep along at whatever feels comfortable for the MH.
But, the more the merrier for a caravan next summer.  God willing I figure to pull out of Sebring, FL on or about 1 May, to arrive in Anchorage about 25/26/ May 2011.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Hey akjimmy, I am trying to talk Randy into an Alaskan vacation next summer...can you help me???   

Seriously, I really would like to plan something and there is safety and knowledge in numbers.    


Hollis, HAVE FUN!!!

We picked the RV up today.  The vent covers were installed but they still cannot get our faucets turned the correct way.  Third time and still they turn out toward the wall instead of in toward the center of the sink... :disapprove: 

And Freedom Roads Choice did not seem to cover the diagnostic fee as they said they would.  Guess I'll start on tackling that problem Monday, but at least the shower is now functional.  We won't smell at the M & G!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

well Jeanie I am glad you have gotten it fixed, sorry to hear about the diagnostic charge. But I thought I was the only one who is charged what they say they was not going to charge.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

Nope Hollis, not just you.  But like Randy told me, it is repaired and back home so "quit complaining"...But I am too old school~when someone tells me something, I wanna believe it.  I am learning  

They were having a huge Tiffin party at the dealership when we picked it up.  Huge cake, meat tray with buns, and some other stuff but we didn't stick around despite the invite.  


So I will relax this weekend, (having a crown and 7 right now) and deal with it next week.  Maybe that $137.00 won't seem so bad by then...


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: ATMORE Al.

I hope all is well, I am covering mine up tomorrow, this sun is so hot and I am trying to protect it from the sun.I think the sun is bad for the paint that is on it


----------

